# الكاميرا البوزيترونية Positron Emission Tomography (PET Scan)



## glucose (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
في الوصلة التالية مقالة مترجمة للعربية عن جهاز الكاميرا البوزيترونية
كلمة فك ضغط الملف المضغوط هي :
www.bme-arabia.com
وبالتوفيق 

وهي الوصلة يا مهندسي الوطن العربي
http://up203.arabsh.com/s-12737/pet_scan.zip


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أبريل 2008)

تسلمي وما قصرت .

عطاء دائم ومتواصل .

جزاكِ الله الف خير .

البغدادي


----------



## حفيد الرازي (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المسلم84 (24 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير وشكرااا....


----------



## mohana239 (8 سبتمبر 2013)

الرابط لايعمل وجزاكي خيرا


----------



## dimond ston (15 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم : مشكور


----------

